# Insurance issues. *Must read!*



## Pacdog (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm sure most drivers know this, but for any new drivers this has to be said again.

If your in a accident that is not your fault while in the app (either going to pick up a rider or have a rider in your car) and the other car (whatever) does not have insurance then your car (damage) will be covered by Uber insurance, however you have to pay for the first $1,000 in damage (copay). It's called a deductable. Sure you can use your personal insurance carrier to cover the costs to fix your car, but you face the chance of being canceled for using your car for commercial uses. Uber Insurance wants their $1k to fix your car even when your working for them. Now if your in a accident that is your fault while Ubering I have no idea what would happen.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

1000 bucks ... that's nothing ... just takes 150 average uberx rides to make that up.


No sweat

I can do that in 2 months easily.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

Pacdog said:


> I'm sure most drivers know this, but for any new drivers this has to be said again.
> 
> If your in a accident that is not your fault while in the app (either going to pick up a rider or have a rider in your car) and the other car (whatever) does not have insurance then your car (damage) will be covered by Uber insurance, however you have to pay for the first $1,000 in damage (copay). It's called a deductable. Sure you can use your personal insurance carrier to cover the costs to fix your car, but you face the chance of being canceled for using your car for commercial uses. Uber Insurance wants their $1k to fix your car even when your working for them. Now if your in a accident that is your fault while Ubering I have no idea what would happen.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## buster11xx (Aug 13, 2014)

Pacdog said:


> I'm sure most drivers know this, but for any new drivers this has to be said again.
> 
> If your in a accident that is not your fault while in the app (either going to pick up a rider or have a rider in your car) and the other car (whatever) does not have insurance then your car (damage) will be covered by Uber insurance, however you have to pay for the first $1,000 in damage (copay). It's called a deductable. Sure you can use your personal insurance carrier to cover the costs to fix your car, but you face the chance of being canceled for using your car for commercial uses. Uber Insurance wants their $1k to fix your car even when your working for them. Now if your in a accident that is your fault while Ubering I have no idea what would happen.


Your personal insurance will work the same way. A not a fault accident when the at fault driver will cause you to pay your deductible. It may be lower than $1,000--but you will pay this to get your car fixed.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Uber should be responsible for this and wave(or lower) the deductible if you're en route or carrying. However...they should not be, if you're just online waiting for a ping.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

Pacdog said:


> I'm sure most drivers know this, but for any new drivers this has to be said again.
> 
> If your in a accident that is not your fault while in the app (either going to pick up a rider or have a rider in your car) and the other car (whatever) does not have insurance then your car (damage) will be covered by Uber insurance, however you have to pay for the first $1,000 in damage (copay). It's called a deductable. Sure you can use your personal insurance carrier to cover the costs to fix your car, but you face the chance of being canceled for using your car for commercial uses. Uber Insurance wants their $1k to fix your car even when your working for them. Now if your in a accident that is your fault while Ubering I have no idea what would happen.


if accident is your fault, immediate deactivation (they will back date it)


----------



## Pacdog (Sep 1, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> 1000 bucks ... that's nothing ... just takes 150 average uberx rides to make that up.
> 
> No sweat
> 
> I can do that in 2 months easily.


And you pay the $1K up front and cannot drive while your car is being repaired. Did you read what I wrote?


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Pacdog said:


> And you pay the $1K up front and cannot drive while your car is being repaired. Did you read what I wrote?


Yeah it's no sweat. We make so much with uberx you should be able to pay the 1k out of pocket change and tip the mechanics another 500$ to get you back on the road fast.

This is big business...

Why you worried about 1k $ ... chump change?

Easy Money with uberx


----------



## Pacdog (Sep 1, 2014)

Look kids. Your car is damaged by another driver. They have no license or insurance. They might also bolt from the accident. Your sitting there with 1,2,3,4 riders hurt in your damaged car. 
What do you do? Your out your car. Your out your riders and your ****ed and Uber wants you to pay $1k to have your car repaired. while your car is out of commission so are you! Sure you can use your insurance, but they will most likely cancel your policy for using your car for work. I'm not sure what about your ****ed is not making sense here.


----------



## Pacdog (Sep 1, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Yeah it's no sweat. We make so much with uberx you should be able to pay the 1k out of pocket change and tip the mechanics another 500$ to get you back on the road fast.
> 
> This is big business...
> 
> ...


Your either trying to be real funny or a real sad case of Uber logic. Either way your not funny.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Pacdog said:


> Look kids. Your car is damaged by another driver. They have no license or insurance. They might also bolt from the accident. Your sitting there with 1,2,3,4 riders hurt in your damaged car.
> What do you do? Your out your car. Your out your riders and your ****ed and Uber wants you to pay $1k to have your car repaired. while your car is out of commission so are you! Sure you can use your insurance, but they will most likely cancel your policy for using your car for work. I'm not sure what about your ****ed is not making sense here.


Look "mr. Negativity". Everyone knows Uber is paying us 1500$/week tax free to drive our own car. All of us have been putting 500$ a week of that away towards our new car fund. Simply take that money and buy a new car to operate while the other one gets fixed. Then you have 2 cars! You can lease the second one out for extra cash!

Due to your negative attitude, I assume you haven't read focusman's tips on positive thinking. I suggest you step back, rethink, and be thankful how lucky you are to be an uber partner.

As far as your insurance dumping you goes ... screw that, dump them! Your are the uber driver flush with cash and they are some dime-a-dozen insurance company.

Throw them in the gutter and go buy another if they have a problem.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Pacdog said:


> Your either trying to be real funny or a real sad case of Uber logic. Either way your not funny.


Pacdog , OldtownSean is just busting your chops.
And UberX insurance is lots of smoke and mirrors...no one knows what's really going. No one knows if and when It'll come through for a driver in a bad accident.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Pacdog , OldtownSean is just busting your chops.
> And UberX insurance is lots of smoke and mirrors...no one knows what's really going. No one knows if and when It'll come through for a driver in a bad accident.


Busted!

Pac is right. In a wreck the rider is covered and we are ****ed. It was fun stringing him along thou you party pooper!!


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Look "mr. Negativity". Everyone knows Uber is paying us 1500$/week tax free to drive our own car. All of us have been putting 500$ a week of that away towards our new car fund. Simply take that money and buy a new car to operate while the other one gets fixed. Then you have 2 cars! You can lease the second one out for extra cash!
> 
> Due to your negative attitude, I assume you haven't read focusman's tips on positive thinking. I suggest you step back, rethink, and be thankful how lucky you are to be an uber partner.
> 
> ...


Laughing making 1500 a week, not being a ball buster, but do you sleep, how many hrs a day.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Tommy Tours said:


> Laughing making 1500 a week, not being a ball buster, but do you sleep, how many hrs a day.


12 on average ... This is easy money.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Look "mr. Negativity". Everyone knows Uber is paying us 1500$/week tax free to drive our own car. All of us have been putting 500$ a week of that away towards our new car fund. Simply take that money and buy a new car to operate while the other one gets fixed. Then you have 2 cars! You can lease the second one out for extra cash!
> 
> Due to your negative attitude, I assume you haven't read focusman's tips on positive thinking. I suggest you step back, rethink, and be thankful how lucky you are to be an uber partner.
> 
> ...


The best I have read so far.... Should be material for Travis to use when he makes PR appearances.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> The best I have read so far.... Should be material for Travis to use when he makes PR appearances.


I have to give props to focusman for the inspiration thou... <takes bow>


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Uber insurance will be hiding frim you and pretend that you are a beggar they have never seen before begging them for a pocket change.


----------



## Pacdog (Sep 1, 2014)

Anybody want my phone? I got a job! Yeah a ****ing real job where I take a company van home everyday and also get a gas card and $$ to get the van detailed.  Yulp! I start Monday.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@Pacdog awesome dude!
You don't even wanna do Uber part-time now?


----------



## Neonovo (Sep 30, 2014)

Congrats Pacdog!! Exactly my plan. And I alreay have the full-time-driving-job lined up.

But sometimes I get such a kick UBERing.
Like this morning, get the 3-beeps from the cloud, get to the site (about 3 miles).
And there she is, a true beauty queen in a tiny black-cocktail dress. I approach slowly, stop, SO GLAD the front seat is empty, wishing real hard "PLS-SIT-IN THE FRONT", "PLS-SIT-IN THE FRONT", "PLS-SIT-IN THE FRONT",....and she does, sliding that miniskirt even higher, long-perfect-legs-smiling, all hung over, looking just soooo-hoootttt!!!
Turns out she spent the night at her g/f's, and was ready to go home, so home I took her.

Now, I've been sitting here at the library between UNF and St. John's Town Center waiting for some action the rest of the morning....

ALSO, \ Can you all spare a "Like" (Ain't too proud to beg).
I need 2 "Likes" so I can post links. I keep getting:
The following error occurred:
Sorry, you were not able to save since the content contained a link

For this Forum, before you can create content with links, you must first meet the minimum requirements

Minimum Requirements
The number of posts you have created must exceed: 2 (Yours: 5)
The number of Likes you've received must exceed: 1 (Yours: 0)
The Likeost Ratio must exceed: 0% (Yours: 0%)
The number of days you have been registered must exceed: 1 (Yours: 0)
Thanks.


----------



## Pacdog (Sep 1, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @Pacdog awesome dude!
> You don't even wanna do Uber part-time now?


I never turned on my Iphone driver app. Not once. I watch the rider app all the time on my Ipad and there are hundreds of drivers all around me here near UCF. Not worth it.


----------



## Pacdog (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm going to be doing Service Electrical work. Commercial Service Electrician. **** Uber! I'll still fight for drivers rights. I really feel they deserve to not get screwed.


----------



## Pacdog (Sep 1, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/uberdrivers/718239624912941/?notif_t=group_comment_reply

This driver is getting ****ed.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

And, as we're finding out from the hammer brandishing driver, we can still be sued personally for anything that goes down in our car. Uber's agreement that the customer implicitly accepts say they are not responsible that that rider acknowledges that everything that goes down in the car is between them and a third party (us).


----------

